

Low Cost access to space with the Starfire space cannon - MKais
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1682852725/the-starfire-space-cannon

======
ColinWright
Orbital velocity at grazing altitude is about 8 km/s. Firing something at
anything like that speed through our soup of an atmosphere is largely a non-
starter, and the first obvious question/objection. And yet they don't seem to
mention that at all.

~~~
venomsnake
I could think of several way to fire something, but we are talking about lhc
kind of structure. And at the end what will fly away will be close to plasma.
But accelerating something in the ground within spiral pipe (or one really
long straight one) is viable with charges (or electromagnets - much better
idea).

